# The Big Bang Theory [01/19/2012] - "The Recombination Hypothesis"



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Bernadette is starting to be my favorite character on the show.

Bernadette: Boy, I don't know if I could be friends with Howie if we broke up.
Howard: Why not?
Bernadette: I'm a very vengeful person.
Howard: Really?
Bernadette: With access to weaponized smallpox.​


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I guess if Howard had any second thoughts about the marriage after their compromise in the previous episode, he's suppressing them now.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

My only problem with this episode was when Leonard said on their date "So, are we back together?".... any logical and sane person (which we have to assume Leonard is) would really say something like: "what do you think about getting back together" or "so, can we talk about getting back together?"... I think Leonard is the most tactful of the bunch, and would understand how his statement was really too bold to blurt out like that. Yes, I know it lead to the ensuing argument which was the basis of the show, but still, the writers didn't have to make it so obvious, they easily could have started arguing over something else, or even the softer wording I suggested.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved the episode...until they showed that all of it was just Leonard overthinking the situation. That bugged me. Then they went on and had him go thru it anyway so that was good. I hope they stay together.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Leonard is not at all logical and sane where women are concerned- Leonard is a needy, whining idiot who grovels and reeks of desperation.
Leonard doesn't want _Penny_- for him any woman would do just as well. There is a female shaped hole in his life and he isn't fussy at all about who fills it.

IMO Leonard is the most damaged and irretrievable of the bunch.
His mother really did a number on him and I don't ever see him being a fulfilled and happy person, certainly not without years of therapy, even if then.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> IMO Leonard is the most damaged and irretrievable of the bunch.
> His mother really did a number on him and I don't ever see him being a fulfilled and happy person, certainly not without years of therapy, even if then.


You know we're talking about a fictional character and not a real person, right?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Hank said:


> You know we're talking about a fictional character and not a real person, right?


You guys can nitpick the physics, plot, continuity, and other nuances in your fictional television shows and I'll nitpick the characters.
It's all a freaking waste of time- it's just a question on what you choose to focus on.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

"Live long and suck it, Zachary Quinto." 

... and you can bet I'm using some of those sheep/wood lines the next time we play Catan.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

windracer said:


> "Live long and suck it, Zachary Quinto."
> 
> ... and you can bet I'm using some of those sheep/wood lines the next time we play Catan.


"He has to be doing this on purpose."


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> You guys can nitpick the physics, plot, continuity, and other nuances in your fictional television shows and I'll nitpick the characters.
> It's all a freaking waste of time- it's just a question on what you choose to focus on.


:up:


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

windracer said:


> "Live long and suck it, Zachary Quinto."
> 
> ... and you can bet I'm using some of those sheep/wood lines the next time we play Catan.


I've never played the game (though I have friends who have), but I was imagining if sheep and wood are truly part of the game like that then those giggling jokes probably come up from time to time. At least among the less mature folks (like me).


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I LOLed at the "Wrong Spock", and Lenoard's comeback.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Hank said:


> My only problem with this episode was when Leonard said on their date "So, are we back together?".... any logical and sane person (which we have to assume Leonard is) would really say something like: "what do you think about getting back together" or "so, can we talk about getting back together?"... I think Leonard is the most tactful of the bunch, and would understand how his statement was really too bold to blurt out like that. Yes, I know it lead to the ensuing argument which was the basis of the show, but still, the writers didn't have to make it so obvious, they easily could have started arguing over something else, or even the softer wording I suggested.


Except it was all a dream and that's what his mind was thinking. He probably wouldn't do that in "real life."


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> IMO Leonard is the most damaged and irretrievable of the bunch.
> His mother really did a number on him and I don't ever see him being a fulfilled and happy person, certainly not without years of therapy, even if then.


Okay, I'll play...

Really??? As compared to...

Penny: A borderline alcoholic with major self esteem issues.
Raj: So hungup over women that he cannot even speak to them without being completely drunk.
Howard: He's 30 and still lives with his mom. (enough said) Okay not enough said, he clearly is completely dependent on his mom to take care of him and expects Bernadette to take her place.
Sheldon: Borderline autistic, cannot function in the real world without extensive assistance from his friends, has multiple phobias and compulsions, and quite possibly has no ability to even relate to women.

I think Leonard is the least maladjusted of them all. Heck, I made the comment to my wife that at the dinner with Penny he really didn't have any sort of "nerdish" left about him.

Now maybe all the rest of them are 'happier' but I'm not sure it is in a good functional way.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Best line in the show was not even a line. It was the look Penny gave Leonard when he said "...or I might dump you".


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Leonard doesn't want _Penny_- for him any woman would do just as well. There is a female shaped hole in his life and he isn't fussy at all about who fills it.


Disagree completely. Penny has always been the person he wants, from episode 1 on. The other women he's been with - Pria, Dr. Stephanie Barnett, Leslie Winkle - clearly just filled the void temporarily because his need to be with someone overcame his want to be with Penny.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> Disagree completely. Penny has always been the person he wants, from episode 1 on. The other women he's been with - Pria, Dr. Stephanie Barnett, Leslie Winkle - clearly just filled the void temporarily because his need to be with someone overcame his want to be with Penny.


Completely agree with this. :up:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> ....Leonard doesn't want _Penny_- for him any woman would do just as well. There is a female shaped hole in his life and he isn't fussy at all about who fills it....


Wow, you are SO WRONG about this I don't know where to begin. We've seen time and again Leonard rejecting or dumping women (see ---> Prius: yes she cheated, but he manned up and dumped her) because he's in love with Penny. How can you not see that?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I want to be broken like Leonard if it means I get to sleep with all of the women he has.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I really don't like that the whole episode was a dream. And I'd think that Leonard wouldn't have been the one to ask Penny out again because he was dumped by her. Not sure that he really would ask her out because it was her decision before to dump him. What would make him think that she changed her mind?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Because he knows that she'll _always have feelings for him_.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I was shocked at how smooth Leonard had gotten. Then, when it was revealed that it was all just his imaginings, it made sense. I know I'm waaaaay more smooth in my head than I am in real life. 

I liked how when he finally asked her out for real at the end, he wasn't nearly as Joe Cool as he was when we saw it playing out in his head. That was a nice subtle touch.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Wow, you are SO WRONG about this I don't know where to begin. We've seen time and again Leonard rejecting or dumping women (see ---> Prius: yes she cheated, but he manned up and dumped her) because he's in love with Penny. How can you not see that?


I just don't? 
I don't think Leonard even knows what love is.
IMO he just thinks he cares for Penny because she is handy and he sees her often.
If another girl walks by he forgets about her quickly enough.



Hank said:


> Because he knows that she'll _always have feelings for him_.


In his dreams.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> In his dreams.


Unless you're watching BBT in some alternate universe, she actually does still have feelings for him.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Hank said:


> Unless you're watching BBT in some alternate universe, she actually does still have feelings for him.


I think she is fond of him because he is a safe, non-threatening, easily manipulated guy that she can pick up and toss away as many times as she wants while knowing he will always come back.
That does not make him long term boyfriend material.

It's OK if no one else feels the way I do about him, really.
I have no use for Leonard whatsoever. 
Since the electric can opener stunt I have barely been able to tolerate him.
I feel pity for little boy Leonard and his hugging machine, but IMO the adult Leonard needs help.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Since the electric can opener stunt I have barely been able to tolerate him.


gonna need a reminder on this one...


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

busyba said:


> gonna need a reminder on this one...


He fubared Sheldon's North Pole data.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow...I guess I must be watching a different show! lol


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Cearbhaill said:


> He fubared Sheldon's North Pole data.


If you were trapped on the North Pole with Sheldon for 3 months you would too!


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I forget which show I was watching, but there was a scene with one of the main characters who was of the opinion that Darth Vader was the hero and Luke, Leia, Han and the rest were all villains. It was either Barney from HIMYM or Sheldon.

It seems that Cearbhaill is of the same viewpoint.

Oh, Raj doesn't have to be completely drunk. Just has to have alcohol in his body, not even in his system. It's obviously a psychosomatic reaction to the presence of a female body.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

snowjay said:


> If you were trapped on the North Pole with Sheldon for 3 months you would too!


Eh, they're grown men.
They knew what they were getting into.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> ...I don't think Leonard even knows what love is.
> IMO he just thinks he cares for Penny because she is handy and he sees her often.
> If another girl walks by he forgets about her quickly enough....


Geez...you clearly are watching some other show....certainly not BBT....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> Eh, they're grown men.


Geez...you clearly are watching some other show....certainly not BBT....


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Leonard is not at all logical and sane where women are concerned- Leonard is a needy, whining idiot who grovels and reeks of desperation.
> Leonard doesn't want _Penny_- for him any woman would do just as well. There is a female shaped hole in his life and he isn't fussy at all about who fills it.
> 
> IMO Leonard is the most damaged and irretrievable of the bunch.
> His mother really did a number on him and I don't ever see him being a fulfilled and happy person, certainly not without years of therapy, even if then.


Needy Baby, Greedy Baby.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

MarkofT said:


> Oh, Raj doesn't have to be completely drunk. Just has to have alcohol in his body, not even in his system. It's obviously a psychosomatic reaction to the presence of a female body.


It is definitely all in his mind because he was talking to Summer Glau in the train episode until Howard pointed out he was drinking non-alcoholic beer.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I liked the switch on the "double date" thing. I thought that was cute.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Maui said:


> It is definitely all in his mind because he was talking to Summer Glau in the train episode until Howard pointed out he was drinking non-alcoholic beer.


And in fact, he was doing rather well with her until Howard showed him the bottle.

Oh, and put me in the camp that Cearbhaill is watching a different show from the rest of us.

I'm also not surprised that Sheldon doesn't accept Zachary Quinto as Spock.

So I guess that even though most of the episode was in Leonard's mind, it did actually happen pretty much that way afterwards?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yes, I believe it did eventually happen and it wasn't entirely a daydream.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Wow. Let's just say anything that Cearbhaill has said in this thread - I disagree with 100%, and actually think it is exactly the opposite. She is watching the Bizarro-Big Bang Theory.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Bizarro Sheldon has a lot of empathy and is the best friend ever.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

MarkofT said:


> I forget which show I was watching, but there was a scene with one of the main characters who was of the opinion that Darth Vader was the hero and Luke, Leia, Han and the rest were all villains. It was either Barney from HIMYM or Sheldon.
> 
> It seems that Cearbhaill is of the same viewpoint.


Sounds like Barney I think I remember him watching the Karate Kid from the point of view of the blond kid. But I think Sheldon did say something once in favor of the empire. Good point in any case.


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. Let's just say anything that Cearbhaill has said in this thread - I disagree with 100%, and actually think it is exactly the opposite. She is watching the Bizarro-Big Bang Theory.


But I would like to thank Cearbhail for her conflicting opinion. Without it we all would not be having this energetic conversation. 

And I think Penny dumped Leonard at least partially because she felt she would never be smart/good enough for him.

I want them to get back together, even more so than Ross and Rachel (and I found Ross way more needy and whiny then Leonard).

I say they end the show with Leonard and Penny actually getting married.

I think the very last scene of the show should be Sheldon and AFF in bed right after "coitus".


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

ehusen said:


> I think the very last scene of the show should be Sheldon and AFF in bed right after "coitus".


Oh my.

And yes, I love that we have various opinions on the show.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. Let's just say anything that Cearbhaill has said in this thread - I disagree with 100%, and actually think it is exactly the opposite. She is watching the Bizarro-Big Bang Theory.


Kaley Cuoco is hot with a goatee...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

billypritchard said:


> Bizarro Sheldon has a lot of empathy and is the best friend ever.


Loves to hug, but is really annoying in that he's always off having sex with his girlfriend.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

ehusen said:


> I think the very last scene of the show should be Sheldon and AFF in bed right after "coitus".


Only if AFF has already had her tryst with with the one she truly lusts for: Penny.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Leonard and Penny will never get married.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

ehusen said:


> And I think Penny dumped Leonard at least partially because she felt she would never be smart/good enough for him.
> 
> I want them to get back together, even more so than Ross and Rachel (and I found Ross way more needy and whiny then Leonard).
> 
> ...


i'm ok with the FWB or whatever trajectory they are now. The show was never as good when they were in a full-on relationship.

To add to your last scene: It would be Sheldon asking AFF to sing 'Soft Kitty'


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> I think she is fond of him because he is a safe, non-threatening, easily manipulated guy that she can pick up and toss away as many times as she wants while knowing he will always come back.
> That does not make him long term boyfriend material.


Wow. Just wow.

Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.

How about going with what they have actually portrayed. They are very, very fond of each other.

Leonard's number one choice is Penny, Penny, Penny.

Penny feels inadequate around Leonard, thinking she is dumb, but she actually loves him.

You can add whatever you *think* is going on, but I will go with what they story tellers have actually told us rather than decide everything every character has shown is a denial of some sort.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Well, Cearbhaill's profile DOES say "old and cranky"....


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> Kaley Cuoco is hot with a goatee...


well played sir, WELL PLAYED! bravo!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

billypritchard said:


> Bizarro Sheldon has a lot of empathy and is the best friend ever.


And Bizarro Raj won't shut the hell up. Ever.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Kaley got curvy over the mid season break.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

windracer said:


> "Live long and suck it, Zachary Quinto."
> 
> ... and you can bet I'm using some of those sheep/wood lines the next time we play Catan.


I'll certainly never "build" a settlement again. It will always be an "erection" from here on out.


ehusen said:


> But I would like to thank Cearbhail for her conflicting opinion. Without it we all would not be having this energetic conversation.
> 
> And I think Penny dumped Leonard at least partially because she felt she would never be smart/good enough for him.
> 
> ...


Wait, whaaaaa...? You actually WANTED Ross and Rachel to get back together? I thought everyone wanted Ross' face to get ripped off by Marcel the monkey and then have him accidentally fall off the top of the Empire State Building. IMO, Ross Gellar is one of the most annoying characters in TV history, and the show would have been much better without him there at all.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

CBS has got to be thrilled today. Big Bang Theory beat American Idol in the 18-49 demo. (Only by a point, but a win is a win.)


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wait, whaaaaa...? You actually WANTED Ross and Rachel to get back together? I thought everyone wanted Ross' face to get ripped off by Marcel the monkey and then have him accidentally fall off the top of the Empire State Building. IMO, Ross Gellar is one of the most annoying characters in TV history, and the show would have been much better without him there at all.


I want R&R back together only because otherwise Rachael kept dating losers, and that didn't make me happy at all. At least with Ross, it gave regular intelligent guys hope that they too, could land a Rachael, and not just the hunky, stupid loosers she otherwise dated. Yes, I know it's all fiction. But as annoying as Ross was, they did belong together. 
</rant>


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

busyba said:


> Kaley Cuoco is hot with a goatee...


Well played..... Love to ST TOS reference.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

Shaunnick said:


> Kaley got curvy over the mid season break.


They just posted some pics on CBS from the pilot. She's still cute but she was incendiary back then.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I do not care for will they/won't they. Or episodes that were "all in their heads".


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Well, Cearbhaill's profile DOES say "old and cranky"....


Glad someone is paying attention 
:up: :up: :up:


----------



## NetJunkie (Feb 19, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I do not care for will they/won't they. Or episodes that were "all in their heads".


This. I also want them to stop Ross and Racheling up this show.


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

How has nobody not yet mentioned Penny's green dress???

Yummy!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Bardman said:


> How has nobody not yet mentioned Penny's green dress???
> 
> Yummy!


That was a rather fancy dress, probably designer. I wonder if that was one of Kaley's personal wardrobe from some event that she went to in the past.

And yeah - very, very nice to look at. The dress was nice too.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wait, whaaaaa...? You actually WANTED Ross and Rachel to get back together? I thought everyone wanted Ross' face to get ripped off by Marcel the monkey and then have him accidentally fall off the top of the Empire State Building. IMO, Ross Gellar is one of the most annoying characters in TV history, and the show would have been much better without him there at all.


Ross didn't bother me the first four or five seasons or so.
It was when the writers started making him "Psycho Ross" that he became almost totally unlikable to me.

I always wondered what Schwimmer did to piss off the writers.

Oh, I almost that that someone was going suggest Christine Baranski when they were debating what actress should play Leonard's mother.

(Speaking of, Beverly needs to show up again, if only to meet Amy and comment on her relationship with Sheldon).


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I think someone has been hitting the catnip! Or is watching the show in the Fringe alternate universe.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

OK, no more AU fanwank- here's something to make all of you smile-


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> OK, no more AU fanwank- here's something to make all of you smile-


They missed a floor. Penny and Leonard/Sheldon's apartments are on the third floor, not second. (The YouTube posters noticed as well.)


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

LoadStar said:


> They missed a floor. Penny and Leonard/Sheldon's apartments are on the third floor, not second. (The YouTube posters noticed as well.)


I think they're on four. They go up three flights of stairs from the lobby.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

RandomTask said:


> I think they're on four. They go up three flights of stairs from the lobby.


I think they're on two. They keep going up the same flight of stairs over and over.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Just typing "donk" into the Amazon app, the 5th suggested response is "Donkey Kong Jenga". WEIRD (that it exists).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ehusen said:


> Sheldon: Borderline autistic, cannot function in the real world without extensive assistance from his friends, has multiple phobias and compulsions, and quite possibly has no ability to even relate to women.


Wait, why does he have a girlfriend then? ...or even before AFF's "ultimatum", why did he even seek out a "girl friend"? I honestly don't remember.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

mattack said:


> Wait, why does he have a girlfriend then? ...or even before AFF's "ultimatum", why did he even seek out a "girl friend"? I honestly don't remember.


His friends signed him up for online dating, and they found Amy Farrah Fowler. He wasn't at all interested until she mentioned sex and touching were off limits.

They've really changed AFF over the last year.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> I really don't like that the whole episode was a dream.


If it were all a dream, I would agree. But the vast majority of the episode was him over-analyzing the situation.. then it went back to the "real world", and Leonard still went and asked her out.. (then Penny had her own daydream/overanalyzing at the very end).



busyba said:


> Kaley Cuoco is hot with a goatee...


Umm, no. Bizarro is AFAIK Myxylpyk (probably spelled wrong) from Superman's alternate world.. You're referring to the mirror universe from Trek.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think they're on two. They keep going up the same flight of stairs over and over.


Of course. But the point is that they use three flights to show that they're only willing to pay for a fourth floor appt. Not one lower. I.e they are cheap (boys) or poor ( penny).


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

RandomTask said:


> Of course. But the point is that they use three flights to show that they're only willing to pay for a fourth floor appt. Not one lower. I.e they are cheap (boys) or poor ( penny).


Isn't lower generally cheaper?


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

My TiVo cut off the show in the middle of the 'trailer' -- right after AFF said that she and Sheldon could do the double-dating with Leonard and Penny. Was there anything worth mentioning after that?


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> If it were all a dream, I would agree. But the vast majority of the episode was him over-analyzing the situation.. then it went back to the "real world", and Leonard still went and asked her out.. (then Penny had her own daydream/overanalyzing at the very end).


I didn't get around to watching until last night. I totally agree with this.

Usually, I _hate_ "dream" episodes of any TV show.

But, they redeemed it by showing that, at least the preliminaries to the date went exactly as they did in the "dream" (over analysis), with some funny differences (flipping around who was uncomfortable double dating with who) and showing Penny also starting to over analyze.

All this suggested to me that the date would, in fact, go very much like Leonard imagined.

I hope they follow up next episode and continue the theme of Leonard and Penny seriously considering getting back together. The worst thing the writers could do is just drop the subject and not let us find out what happened on the real date.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

zordude said:


> Isn't lower generally cheaper?


Not when the only elevator doesn't work, and the building owner seems to have no interest in fixing it.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

zordude said:


> Isn't lower generally cheaper?


Not when the elevator doesn't work....


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

RandomTask said:


> I think they're on four. They go up three flights of stairs from the lobby.


Well that and the fact that both their apartments are 4.x with Penny being 4A on her door.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Fish Man said:


> Not when the only elevator doesn't work, and the building owner seems to have no interest in fixing it.





RandomTask said:


> Not when the elevator doesn't work....


But it was working when they moved in, it was an experiment gone wrong that incapacitated the elevator.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> OK, no more AU fanwank- here's something to make all of you smile-





LoadStar said:


> They missed a floor. Penny and Leonard/Sheldon's apartments are on the third floor, not second. (The YouTube posters noticed as well.)





RandomTask said:


> I think they're on four. They go up three flights of stairs from the lobby.


That was the first thing I noticed. The other thing they got wrong was the roof is not directly above the guys' apartment. There was an episode in which the previously quiet tenant above them moved out and the noisy girl moved in (driving Sheldon crazy with her footsteps).



mattack said:


> Umm, no. Bizarro is AFAIK Myxylpyk (probably spelled wrong) from Superman's alternate world.. You're referring to the mirror universe from Trek.


Umm, no. Bizarro Superman (from Bizarro world) is completely separate and distinct from Mister Mxyzptlk who is from the 5th dimension. They have no connection to each other aside from plaguing Superman.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> OK, no more AU fanwank- here's something to make all of you smile-


They got a bunch of major things wrong.. like they added a wall in the boys apartment between the door and the alcove window area, and Penny's kitchen is not directly behind her couch, it's directly to the left of her couch... nice try though. Oh, and they definitely live on the 4th floor, so the outside shots of the building should have two more floors.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I read in the comments that the SIMS only allows 5 floors, and the turning stairway takes two floors, so with the basement, all he could get was 2 floors in the sim.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> Umm, no. Bizarro Superman (from Bizarro world) is completely separate and distinct from Mister Mxyzptlk who is from the 5th dimension. They have no connection to each other aside from plaguing Superman.


This.

I think Wil Wheaton is Mr. Mxyzptlk.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think they're on two. They keep going up the same flight of stairs over and over.


Well if you do notice the tape on the elevator does change from floor to floor.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Maui said:


> It is definitely all in his mind because he was talking to Summer Glau in the train episode until Howard pointed out he was drinking non-alcoholic beer.


It is definitely all in his mind because there's no such thing as a physical ailment that would require someone to drink alcohol before they could talk to women


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hank said:


> I want R&R back together only because otherwise Rachael kept dating losers, and that didn't make me happy at all. At least with Ross, it gave regular intelligent guys hope that they too, could land a Rachael, and not just the hunky, stupid loosers she otherwise dated. Yes, I know it's all fiction. But as annoying as Ross was, they did belong together.
> </rant>


Ross was only truly annoying when he wasn't with rachael (even on a break). He was least annoying at the end. With rachael.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think they're on two. They keep going up the same flight of stairs over and over.


Wouldn't that put them on the ground floor?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Wouldn't that put them on the ground floor?


No, that's a different set than the one they use for 2, 3, and 4...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Ross was only truly annoying when he wasn't with rachael (even on a break). He was least annoying at the end. With rachael.


At the end of the show? They were only together at the end for, like, two episodes, at most.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> At the end of the show? They were only together at the end for, like, two episodes, at most.


Two episodes? I thought it was more like two minutes.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I think it was at least a half an hour.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I think it was at least a half an hour.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_One_(Friends)

The finale was one hour. In the episode prior to the finale, Ross and Rachel sleep together, and Ross thinks they're back together, but in reality it was a goodbye bang before Rachel leaves for her new job in Paris.

It isn't until almost the end of the one hour episode where they both end up together for realz.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ah. Thanks-I remember now. You're right.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

ehusen said:


> I say they end the show with Leonard and Penny actually getting married.
> 
> I think the very last scene of the show should be Sheldon and AFF in bed right after "coitus".


And then the camera slowly leaves the apartment and goes down the stairs to reveal an elevator repairman showing up.


----------



## Roommate (Apr 23, 2003)

billypritchard said:


> I've never played the game (though I have friends who have), but I was imagining if sheep and wood are truly part of the game like that then those giggling jokes probably come up from time to time. At least among the less mature folks (like me).


They are, and they do.  Although to nitpick, you don't need sheep to build a road, just wood and brick. But for the sake of the joke...

And yes, when trading, the line "I've got wood for sheep" never fails to elicit giggles.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Mars Rocket said:


> And then the camera slowly leaves the apartment and goes down the stairs to reveal an elevator repairman showing up.


There's never been a doubt in my mind that the elevator would be repaired in the final episode. 

I'll be very disappointed if they don't write that in.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Roommate said:


> They are, and they do.  Although to nitpick, you don't need sheep to build a road, just wood and brick. But for the sake of the joke...
> 
> And yes, when trading, the line "I've got wood for sheep" never fails to elicit giggles.


There are even T-shirts about it. And the Catan facebook page posted after the show that the "classic wood for sheep joke was made".

While it was amusing, I was rather disappointed that the writers showed so little imagination in using the wood for sheep joke, over and over. It seemed lazy to me.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

I have this vision of Penny and Leonard on the altar, reciting their vows, then they turn to face each other and you see that Penny is 8.5 months pregnant.

I do like the elevator repairman as the final scene of the show, however.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Ereth said:


> There are even T-shirts about it. And the Catan facebook page posted after the show that the "classic wood for sheep joke was made".
> 
> While it was amusing, I was rather disappointed that the writers showed so little imagination in using the wood for sheep joke, over and over. It seemed lazy to me.


The basic jist of the joke was not original, but I loved the extra stuff they threw in about "erection" of a settlement and it being "in his hand."


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Thom said:


> I have this vision of Penny and Leonard on the altar, reciting their vows, then they turn to face each other and you see that Penny is 8.5 months pregnant.


With Raj's love child.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

This was a great ep. Very well done. Even though he can see no possible way it can end up well for him, his love for her outweighs the risk and future heartache. Brilliant!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hank said:


> With Raj's love child.


Would that child be unable to cry in front of its mother? (...or any other woman?)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wait, whaaaaa...? You actually WANTED Ross and Rachel to get back together? I thought everyone wanted Ross' face to get ripped off by Marcel the monkey and then have him accidentally fall off the top of the Empire State Building. IMO, Ross Gellar is one of the most annoying characters in TV history, and the show would have been much better without him there at all.


Not to go off TOO much on a tangent, but the Ross character to me, is one of those classic, "let's find ONE trait about him harp on it until it gets annoying characters". As originally written (i.e. until Ross "cheated" on Rachel), Ross was kind of a lovable nerd, in the Leonard vein actually). What they did after that (and I'm convinced it was to make their marquee actress look better) was to make Ross into this needy, overbearing, stuck up psycho nerd, to the point where his character became SO unlikable to be unbearably unwatchable.

Other characters who followed a similar pattern in writing were Potsie and Fonzie of Happy Days, Sheldon in Big Bang (although I think they have back off it somewhat this year), and even Hawkeye in M*A*SH. Toward the end they just became characartures of their most annoying foibles.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Ereth said:


> While it was amusing, I was rather disappointed that the writers showed so little imagination in using the wood for sheep joke, over and over. It seemed lazy to me.


This. They were beating a dead horse.

Or sheep.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Leonard is not at all logical and sane where women are concerned- Leonard is a needy, whining idiot who grovels and reeks of desperation.
> Leonard doesn't want _Penny_- for him any woman would do just as well. There is a female shaped hole in his life and he isn't fussy at all about who fills it.
> 
> IMO Leonard is the most damaged and irretrievable of the bunch.
> His mother really did a number on him and I don't ever see him being a fulfilled and happy person, certainly not without years of therapy, even if then.


:up:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> What they did after that *(and I'm convinced it was to make their marquee actress look better)* was to make Ross into this needy, overbearing, stuck up psycho nerd, to the point where his character became SO unlikable to be unbearably unwatchable.


My understanding was that it stemmed from the writers majorly disliking Schwimmer personally.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> My understanding was that it stemmed from the writers majorly disliking Schwimmer personally.


Could be, I haven't heard that. My theory is pure speculation on my part. It just seemed when her popularity began to skyrocket, the Ross character started to getting more obnoxious as if they were making him seem not good enough for her.

Although I always sided with Ross on the whole "break" thing


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

busyba said:


> My understanding was that it stemmed from the writers majorly disliking Schwimmer personally.


Wow, really? I was a pretty big Friends nerd back in the day, and I never knew that. Although honestly, I'm not sure I'm surprised. He doesn't seem the nicest guy ever. Or the happiest.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

It was kinda referenced in Lisa Kudrow's show _The Comeback_, where she played a former TV star making a comeback as a supporting player in a new sitcom. There was an episode where she pissed off the writers of the sitcom, so they started giving her lines that would make her look bad.

At the time the episode came out, there was talk that it was based on the relationship between Schwimmer and the _Friends_ writers.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> It was kinda referenced in Lisa Kudrow's show _The Comeback_, where she played a former TV star making a comeback as a supporting player in a new sitcom. There was an episode where she pissed off the writers of the sitcom, so they started giving her lines that would make her look bad.
> 
> At the time the episode came out, there was talk that it was based on the relationship between Schwimmer and the _Friends_ writers.


Given the clout that the _Friends_ actors had, I find it hard to believe that the writers could simply turn one of the star characters into a complete jerk without the actor being able to do something about it. If what you're saying is true, maybe Schwimmer actually liked playing an a-hole and therefore let it happen.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Ereth said:


> While it was amusing, I was rather disappointed that the writers showed so little imagination in using the wood for sheep joke, over and over. It seemed lazy to me.


I thought the "OK, he's GOT to be doing this on purpose" joke was worth it.

Z


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

busyba said:


> It was kinda referenced in Lisa Kudrow's show _The Comeback_, where she played a former TV star making a comeback as a supporting player in a new sitcom. There was an episode where she pissed off the writers of the sitcom, so they started giving her lines that would make her look bad.
> 
> At the time the episode came out, there was talk that it was based on the relationship between Schwimmer and the _Friends_ writers.


They killed off Joey's character on the soap, because Joey pissed them off. Maybe a warning to the real cast.

-smak-


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Would that child be unable to cry in front of its mother? (...or any other woman?)


Raj's selective mutism didn't apply to his sister.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Boot said:


> Raj's selective mutism didn't apply to his sister.


She doesn't turn him on that way.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Given the clout that the _Friends_ actors had, I find it hard to believe that the writers could simply turn one of the star characters into a complete jerk without the actor being able to do something about it. If what you're saying is true, maybe Schwimmer actually liked playing an a-hole and therefore let it happen.


The actors were getting paid incredibly well to say what the writers had written so there's a fair amount of incentive for them to just keep doing that.

If they really had the amount of clout that you think they have, Courtney Cox would have never worn the fat suit again as she absolutely _hated_ wearing it.

And all that clout worked out so well for Charlie Sheen.....



Boot said:


> Raj's selective mutism didn't apply to his sister.


Or his mother.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Umm, no. Bizarro Superman (from Bizarro world) is completely separate and distinct from Mister Mxyzptlk who is from the 5th dimension. They have no connection to each other aside from plaguing Superman.


At least I was in the right fictional category (Superman).. But were they perhaps conflated on the 1970s Superfriends? That's my only experience with it, actually.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

mattack said:


> At least I was in the right fictional category (Superman).. But were they perhaps conflated on the 1970s Superfriends? That's my only experience with it, actually.


They may have appeared together in some flavor of "The League of Super Villains", but they definitely came from different places.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> They may have appeared together in some flavor of "The League of Super Villains", but they definitely came from different places.


It was the Legion of Doom.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Vendikarr said:


> It was the Legion of Doom.


Ah yes. The Legion of Doom.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think they're on two. They keep going up the same flight of stairs over and over.


And yet the tape on the elevator doors is meticulously different on each landing&#8230;


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Drewster said:


> And yet the tape on the elevator doors is meticulously different on each landing


As are some of the furnishings, apartment numbers, flowers, door decorations, etc. The set dressers must have a tiring job constantly restaging that set. I wonder if they tape all the 1st-floor-to-2nd floor conversations first, restage the set, then tape all the 2nd-floor-to-3rd-floor conversations, then again for the 3rd-to-4th floor. They have to figure out exactly what dialog is for which segment, since they don't tape them in sequence.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah, I always wondered about that.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Hank said:


> As are some of the furnishings, apartment numbers, flowers, door decorations, etc. The set dressers must have a tiring job constantly restaging that set. I wonder if they tape all the 1st-floor-to-2nd floor conversations first, restage the set, then tape all the 2nd-floor-to-3rd-floor conversations, then again for the 3rd-to-4th floor. They have to figure out exactly what dialog is for which segment, since they don't tape them in sequence.


The elevator/stairwell sets should be cheap enough to have all three made up and ready to go at any time. It certainly would make life less stressful for the continuity person.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> The elevator/stairwell sets should be cheap enough to have all three made up and ready to go at any time. It certainly would make life less stressful for the continuity person.


I don't think it's a cost issue. It's a space issue. They don't have room to store all the different sets plus have three identical stairwells that only have very slight differences that can be changed in 30 minutes when necessary.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

busyba said:


> My understanding was that it stemmed from the writers majorly disliking Schwimmer personally.


I have read this on forums before and wondered if that is true. He doesn't seem too likable and I could believe it.

Do you have any articles that talk about it? I would like to read more about it if anyone has links. I couldn't find any solid stories when I searched this.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Didn't a board member go to a BBT taping and comment on the stairwell set?

*Edit:* Found the thread, unfortunately there was just the 4th floor lobby so they have no clue how the stairwell sets are done.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=443263


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

whitson77 said:


> I have read this on forums before and wondered if that is true. He doesn't seem too likable and I could believe it.
> 
> Do you have any articles that talk about it? I would like to read more about it if anyone has links. I couldn't find any solid stories when I searched this.


I can't think of any articles.

I do know someone personally though who ran into Schwimmer and Joey Slotnick in an elevator once, and Schwimmer was a total dick and Slotnick gave her a "yeah, I know... sorry" look.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Hank said:


> As are some of the furnishings, apartment numbers, flowers, door decorations, etc. The set dressers must have a tiring job constantly restaging that set. I wonder if they tape all the 1st-floor-to-2nd floor conversations first, restage the set, then tape all the 2nd-floor-to-3rd-floor conversations, then again for the 3rd-to-4th floor. They have to figure out exactly what dialog is for which segment, since they don't tape them in sequence.


And then hair and wardrobe would be miserable!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Robin said:


> And then hair and wardrobe would be miserable!


But that's life in television/movies, where scenes are routinely shot out-of-sequence. It's a hell of a lot cheaper to do all the scenes with one camera/lighting set-up at once, rather than keep moving the equipment back-and-forth.

Sit-coms are easier because a lot of them happen on permanent sets with permanent lighting, so it's easier to move around. But I doubt anybody thinks that having to shoot staircase scenes out-of-sequence and redress the set between groups of shots is any kind of unusual burden. It's just business as usual.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Yeah, I was just pointing out that someone's gonna have to work for it. It's not just as simple as shooting the scenes out of order. You either take the time to redress the set, or redress the actors.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I hadn't thought about wardrobe or hair.. but in either case, what a PIA!

I'd still like to know how they do it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> I hadn't thought about wardrobe or hair.. but in either case, what a PIA!
> 
> I'd still like to know how they do it.


Look in the credits for somebody with "continuity" in their title. Their job is to make sure everything matches up so the shots (from sessions on different days, weeks, sometimes months) can be stitched together into a (hopefully!) flawless scene.

And there are entire web sites dedicated to pointing out where the continuity folks mess up.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I have always noticed that crap. I should be a continuity czar.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I very often notice on sitcoms or other TV shows switch between shots, and people's hands are instantly in different places. This doesn't happen so much in the movies, but I've seen it a few times. 

I did notice in one movie, I think it was a bond film, that there was a Cessna near the start of the movie, and supposedly the same plane later in the film, but it had a different tail number than the first plane. Or I think one was a flying shot, and the other was a landing/taxiing shot.. but they should have been the same plane!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Look in the credits for somebody with "continuity" in their title. Their job is to make sure everything matches up so the shots (from sessions on different days, weeks, sometimes months) can be stitched together into a (hopefully!) flawless scene.
> 
> And there are entire web sites dedicated to pointing out where the continuity folks mess up.


While I realize you're talking about the film industry in general, I'm pretty sure sitcoms like TBBT, which are filmed in front of a live studio audience, are shot all in one day, and are usually mostly shot in order. TBBT probably has to make a few minor tweaks to the shooting order due to the staircase scenes, but otherwise, I'll bet they are pretty straightforward with the way they shoot.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> While I realize you're talking about the film industry in general, I'm pretty sure sitcoms like TBBT, which are filmed in front of a live studio audience, are shot all in one day, and are usually mostly shot in order. TBBT probably has to make a few minor tweaks to the shooting order due to the staircase scenes, but otherwise, I'll bet they are pretty straightforward with the way they shoot.


Right, but my point is, being in Hollywood, doing the staircase scenes out of order is no great hardship for them. They've been doing it all their careers.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Right, but my point is, being in Hollywood, doing the staircase scenes out of order is no great hardship for them. They've been doing it all their careers.


Agreed.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

AFAIK, sitcoms do still have continuity editors..

But I seem to vaguely remember that sometimes they have a funky title like script editor????


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

They probably have all the set dressing items that are different from floor to floor built onto facade frames to make swapping the set for each floor quick and easy.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

It's easy to follow continuity when you're watching it in order. It's out of order that it becomes an issue.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I've been to tapings of Friends and Seinfeld and they had about a dozen sets on the soundstage. They may use three or four, but every set they've ever used is still there. The sets are on wheels and they move them around as needed. All of the scenes were shot in sequence so the audience can follow what is going on. Anything that took place outside was filmed previously and shown to the audience on monitors in the place in the story where they would have been if filmed live, partly to keep the audience clued in to the story and partly to record the audience reaction.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

A few years ago, when I used to watch Days of Our Lives, I would save them up on the the TiVo and watch a few at a time. I remember a Friday where two of the characters were waiting for an elevator in the hospital. When the door opened a nurse got off and they got on. In the Monday episode recap scene at the beginning, when the door opened, a doctor got off. I had to go back to the end of the previous episode to be sure I wasn't seeing things. Had I not been watching them back-to-back, I never would have noticed.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

As a kid, I remember watching an episode of Little House On The Prairie where Laura's braids weren't right through a whole exchange between her and Pa. Back and forth and back and forth. My head nearly exploded.

I think that's where it started for me.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

When I watched a repeat last night I paid close attention to the elevator set. There were black markings on the baseboard to the right of the elevator that showed up in the same place in every scene. My conclusion is they use the same set for every floor and dress it differently, although the lobby may be a separate set. There aren't too many things to change and it should only take a few minutes.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I always look at the pipes and lights in the stairwells. Always the same on each floor.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> When I watched a repeat last night I paid close attention to the elevator set. There were black markings on the baseboard to the right of the elevator that showed up in the same place in every scene. My conclusion is they use the same set for every floor and dress it differently, although the lobby may be a separate set. There aren't too many things to change and it should only take a few minutes.


The lobby is definitely a different set than the upper-floor landing set. The stairs are very different on that one than on the other.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

The levels are definitely the same. The lamp next to Penny's apartment has an obvious dark spot on it. It's the same on every floor.


----------



## EdwPowers (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks a lot guys. :



Now when I watch BBT and they are on the stairs, all I can do is look at the stairs. I don't hear the dialog or even watch Penny.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

EdwPowers said:


> Thanks a lot guys. :
> 
> 
> 
> Now when I watch BBT and they are on the stairs, all I can do is look at the stairs. I don't hear the dialog or even watch Penny.


Yeah, I found myself doing that (and replaying parts).


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

I always thought the re-dressed stairs set was a sort of a running joke. We're supposed to notice that it's the same set with different dressings - it's part of the humor.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Boot said:


> I always thought the re-dressed stairs set was a sort of a running joke. We're supposed to notice that it's the same set with different dressings - it's part of the humor.


This is what I also think.. they make it so obvious that it's the same set because of the way they film conversations up the stairs they could easily film in the apartments, outside, in the lobby or laundry room, etc.. I'm sure there are lots of little easter eggs on each "redress" for die-hard BBT fans. There's got to be someone out there watching and cataloging each episode and the differences between each floor.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> The levels are definitely the same. The lamp next to Penny's apartment has an obvious dark spot on it. It's the same on every floor.


Watching the most recent episode last night, I found myself staring at that spot the whole time now. So thanks for that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

EdwPowers said:


> Thanks a lot guys. :
> 
> 
> 
> Now when I watch BBT and they are on the stairs, all I can do is look at the stairs. I don't hear the dialog or even watch Penny.


Welcome to watching BBT. That's how you should have been watching all along.


----------



## Lord_Skywalker (Oct 22, 2005)

I watched the fourth season DVD set recently and they had a behind-the-scene section on the audience. They interviewed some of the audience members and they remarked that it was surprising that the show is filmed just like it is shown for TV. They don't do all the shots in one room, then do all the shots for the next room. So they might start in the boys living room, then go to the hallway, then Penny's living room, then the hallway again, and so forth. The audience liked that they could follow the plot of the show.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Lord_Skywalker said:


> I watched the fourth season DVD set recently and they had a behind-the-scene section on the audience. They interviewed some of the audience members and they remarked that it was surprising that the show is filmed just like it is shown for TV. They don't do all the shots in one room, then do all the shots for the next room. So they might start in the boys living room, then go to the hallway, then Penny's living room, then the hallway again, and so forth. The audience liked that they could follow the plot of the show.


What would be kind of cool would be if they would film an episode from an audience member's perspective, and include that on a DVD. I'd be interested to see what it's like, since I'll likely never get out to see an episode being filmed.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

First you wait on line for a very long time. Then they start letting people in. Unless you have VIP tickets you aren't sure if you are going to get in (for popular shows). They you take your seat in a freezing cold sound stage while you wait for everyone to be seated. Then a comedian comes in to warm up the audience and tell you what is going to be happening. Then the cast comes in and is introduced to the audience. Then they start filming the first scene (during which the a/c is shut off - they turn it back on when the scene is done). Then they might do two or more takes of the scene until the director and producer are happy. Then you wait a few minutes until they get set for the next scene, and keep repeating until they are done. Each show is different, but it took about three hours to film the 30 minute shows I went to. Then you go home and wait for the show to air so you can hear yourself laughing. But all you hear is the obnoxious a-hole sitting a few seats away from you. Then you realize that they reshot some of the scenes after you left because they are definitely different from what you saw. Then you watch every future episode a little differently because some of the magic has been revealed to you, and is thus lost.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

busyba said:


> Watching the most recent episode last night, I found myself staring at that spot the whole time now. So thanks for that.


You're welcome.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> First you wait on line for a very long time. Then they start letting people in. Unless you have VIP tickets you aren't sure if you are going to get in (for popular shows). They you take your seat in a freezing cold sound stage while you wait for everyone to be seated. Then a comedian comes in to warm up the audience and tell you what is going to be happening. Then the cast comes in and is introduced to the audience. Then they start filming the first scene (during which the a/c is shut off - they turn it back on when the scene is done). Then they might do two or more takes of the scene until the director and producer are happy. Then you wait a few minutes until they get set for the next scene, and keep repeating until they are done. Each show is different, but it took about three hours to film the 30 minute shows I went to. Then you go home and wait for the show to air so you can hear yourself laughing. But all you hear is the obnoxious a-hole sitting a few seats away from you. Then you realize that they reshot some of the scenes after you left because they are definitely different from what you saw. Then you watch every future episode a little differently because some of the magic has been revealed to you, and is thus lost.


I went to a taping of The Cavanaughs back in the 1980's. Crummy show, but a very, very interesting experience.

I don't remember standing in line at all-I'm sure because it was a crappy show.

I wish I remembered more of it, honestly. I remember it being very long and that I had to leave in the middle to use the restroom.

(We eventually visited the NBC gift store. My big souvenir for the trip? An LA Law sweatshirt. )


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Having lived in So. Cal for the better part of the past 30 years, I've been able to see several shows being filmed starting with a game show, and most recently Dancing with the Stars (my GF's choice). I agree it does take some of the magic away, but I love watching behind the scenes information anyway so it does not diminish it for me.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Hank said:


> I always look at the pipes and lights in the stairwells. Always the same on each floor.


Those are mechanical and bound to be the same.
Watch organinc things, such as the marble in the elevator face surround, and the swirls in the light sconces.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

MarkofT said:


> I forget which show I was watching, but there was a scene with one of the main characters who was of the opinion that Darth Vader was the hero and Luke, Leia, Han and the rest were all villains. It was either Barney from HIMYM or Sheldon.
> 
> It seems that Cearbhaill is of the same viewpoint.
> 
> Oh, Raj doesn't have to be completely drunk. Just has to have alcohol in his body, not even in his system. It's obviously a psychosomatic reaction to the presence of a female body.


I think the Vader stuff was Barney from HIMYM.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Can't figure out how to get a permalink to twitter, but the stairway question was answered definitively (I still am amazed people actually even had any doubt -- though I am showing a different obliviousness in the Alcatraz thread):

RT @EricJ319: @billprady how do you film the stair sequences? #BigBangTheory //same set for floors 2-5 (boys live on 4), redressed. --bp


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

mattack said:


> Can't figure out how to get a permalink to twitter,


Click on the date, it takes you to the hard link for that tweet.

http://twitter.com/#!/billprady/status/164908032445251584


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

For those of us who have never played Settlers of Catan, Wil Wheaton just played it with 3 others on this past weeks episode of Table Top Gaming


----------

